# Maxey carriers



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

People who have these, could you take a picture of yours, and share the dimensions and how many it can hold? 
Also if you could tell me who can make them that would be great! If I can't find anyone, I'll have to get my dad/brother/brother in law to make one for me  They asked to see pictures of them so that they know what to aim for. I really want one for the Harrogate show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll post you some pictures.Just get the Sowood show out of the way and empty it out.My OH made mine for me,it carries 8.He said it was quite easy as long as you have the right tools .


----------

